# Lambing close to due date



## Mindi (May 8, 2016)

I have 2 ewes I'm waiting on to deliver and according to the lambing calendar, tomorrow is the latest date to deliver their lambs and so far nothing, except my ewe Marley having a little bit of discharge on and off the last few days.  She has also been what I think is some "contracting" and light pushing sounds while laying down and occasionally she'll brace her back legs for a second all the while just chewing her cud and this has been going on for days.  The other ewe hasn't had anything going on except her typical moan and groan.  I felt Marley's belly and I felt some movement in there.

My younger 2 ewes just went and boom, babies and everything went off without a hitch.  Just don't know if I should give it one more day?  I'm probably worried for nothing, but these are my wool babies.  I lost 2 ewes last year and it wasn't fun.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 9, 2016)

Sounds like what mine do for (sometimes) weeks before delivery.  I think that 'bracing' of the back legs is just them shifting position to be more comfortable.  Plus it has the bonus of driving you nuts...  Are you absolutlely certain of the dates?  When was the last date they were with the ram?  Are their udders getting full?  Got any back-end pics to share?

Sorry about the ewes you lost last year


----------



## Sheepshape (May 9, 2016)

Sorry you lost ewes last year. I hope the lambs come soon.....if you can feel them moving inside mum, they are fine.

How many days are you counting as term....147,150? DO remember that they haven't read the books and can go over a bit without any problem. As norseofcourse points out, if the ram was still with them, they may have 'caught' on a later cycle.

If there was a mucus discharge, this may well have been the plug in the cervix coming loose as the mouth of the womb starts to open. Labour may not set in for several days, though, or could kick off within hours.

Pics of the 'business end' would be very useful. Also feel over the tail to see if there is a hollow either side and look to see if the bump has 'dropped'....the ewe may actually appear to have a smaller bump as the lambs are nearer the floor.

Ewes often go off their food just before labour starts (though a few of mine will eat throughout labour), and ewes almost always try to find a quiet spot before starting to paw the ground.

Fingers crossed for you.(and the girls).


----------



## Mindi (May 9, 2016)

I think today may be the day!!


----------



## promiseacres (May 9, 2016)

Ewes can lamb 2 weeks before or after "due date"


----------



## Mindi (May 10, 2016)

She had boy/girl twins last night


----------



## Sheepshape (May 10, 2016)

Congrats.....and a 50% sigh of relief!


----------

